# Terry Ti Butterfly on sale at performance.



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

We just ordered one, $60 and there is a 10% coupon code in Hot deals that is good for a few more days, so it ends up being a pretty darn good price. Just in case anyone needs or wants one.

I only get 20% of the order, she gets 80%. I am sad.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> We just ordered one, $60 and there is a 10% coupon code in Hot deals that is good for a few more days, so it ends up being a pretty darn good price. Just in case anyone needs or wants one.
> 
> I only get 20% of the order, she gets 80%. I am sad.



Hoo,
Thanks for the heads up.
:thumbsup: Cheers,
Z


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

That's an awesome price. Thanks for the lead. And both Performance and Terry have terrific return policies, so for those wanting to check this saddle out, this sounds like a great time to do so.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They have the selle italia lady gel flow saddle on sale too. For a lot less than what I payed for mine.


----------

